# anybody know of hot damn scandal (big joe puddin) or where they usually play



## bip (May 14, 2011)

i was playin my guitar at pike place market earlier this year when charlie and pete walked up and asked for the spot. i didnt make any money that day so i said yeah. they offered me some wine and i listened to their shit. its pretty fucking good the dude kinda sounded like tom waits. anyway they asked what my name was and i said "bip" they were like "are you fucking shitting me? thats what were gonna name our kid. do you wanna get drunk with us?" so they bought a handle of gin and an 18 rack and i didnt want to be a weiner so i just kept drinking (i weigh like 120 pounds so i was drunker than id ever been without passing out) anyway i woke up in des monies. but i had one of thier cds in my pocket. 

it would be kinda sick to meet up with pete and charlie again sometime. my writing sucks. has anyone had a similar expirence with these dudes?


----------



## Monkeywrench (May 14, 2011)

I know the Hot Damn Scandal kids. They're all around. Just ask about'em, really, in any large group of kids, someone will tell you where they are. Love'em.


----------

